# Best ADSL Modem+router with wirless?



## sameekmishra (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi

I want to use broadband connection in home.i need to purchase modem ,i have two option tplink ADSL modem+ router and Data link ADSL modem +router. i am confuse which one is best for me.what are the factor's will help me to purchase right modem.

Thanks


----------



## Alien (Feb 1, 2012)

More details please. Budget? Broadband service you are using?
I'm currently using Asus DSL N10, priced around Rs. 2500/- and it works flawlessly with my BSNL connection.


----------

